# A19AAT Johnson Controls Analog Freezer Temp Controller



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2011)

I purchased one of these several months ago for chest freezer. It kicks on and off like it should - the only issue i have is that it seems to be off by 10* instead of the 3.5* differential.

I.E - i set the thermostat at 30* - the temp in the chest freezer reads 40*.

I have moved the probe to different spots - but that didn't help.

Am i doing something wrong with this - or is it defective - of is this normal for this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks like the same one that I got. Unfortuantly I can only get my freezer down to 25-28* with it. It takes several days after hooking it up to get the freezer to temp. I was hoping for a constant 20-25*. Also when I add three carboys to the cold freezer (28*) the temp does up about 10* or more and takes several days to cool the wine before the temp stabilizes back to 28*.

Jon how are you reading the temp? I bought a cheap indoor/outdoor remote thermometer. This way I can check the temp without opening the freezer.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a cheap thermometer inside my chest freezer - so i have to pop the the lid to see the temp.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

That is also what I had. Get a remote indoor/outdoor and you wont regret it. When ever I enter or leave I can look and see in an instant whet the temp is. Besides, being a chest freezer in my wine making area the top is always loaded with bottles and things I just washed.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2011)

Aside from that - do you have the same issue that i am having? With the temp being 10* warmer than the control indicates?

This is for extended periods of time that i leave it set to a certain temp - say 30*.

Weeks later the temp in the freezer reads at 40*.

It sucks - b/c the coldest i can get this is about 30* - i would like to get it around 25-27* for CS.

30-32* works - i would just like to get it a little colder.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes I do. 28* is about the best I can do. This is great for the beer guys but not for our purpose. But I can still cold stabilize all year long and unlike outside, I can walk away frm it for weeks with no worry. I put solid bungs on the carboys as I cannot close the lid of the freeze if I use air locks. If you do this ensure you put air lock back on asap when you remove the carboy from the freezer. If not the bungs will blow out within a few hours as they warm up. Guess how I know!


----------



## Arne (Jul 20, 2011)

Jon,
On a lot of those analog controls you can calibrate them. Look on the dial and see if there is a screw you can loosen and turn the dial. Some have other ways to calibrate, look under the cover and see. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah i did - it only has a set top screw - which allows you to control how low the temp can go.

Right now i have it set to the lowest setting.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have noticed the warmer i go - the more accurate it is.

I have it set at 68* now for a cool fermentation - and it is right on 68*.


----------

